# Obi is doing so great!



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

So this week is the last of our class sessions we are in now and we will be starting the next ones in 3 weeks. Right now Obi is in Scent Work 2 (Birch Odor) and in a CGC class. He is the youngest dog in both classes, only 9 months old! Today was our last day in this scent work class and we were doing a mock trial and practicing for the Odor Recognition test and Obi got the fastest search time out of all dogs! He even ran around the entire room to greet all of the people watching and then ran to find the odor afterwards and found the hide in 18 seconds (6 seconds of actual search in the video I took). The timer started the second he entered the room and we told him to find it. Then, 2 weeks from today he and I will be attempting to earn both his CGC and CGCA title. Only 9 months old! I am so proud of my puppy! As big as he is it's hard to believe he is a puppy. We may not pass because I know he is still growing and developing and he could do everything perfect all the way up to the test and decide he wants to act his age, just like a puppy. But either way I am just so impressed at how well he is doing. 

Also, I just had to add a picture of him with our Yorkie because when we got him Obi was smaller than our Yorkie and my oh my how he has grown. So blessed to have this boy!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

well done... and good to remember that no matter how much we train, when it comes to trials the dog has to do the work and some days they just do their own thing. Since it's not life and death, just roll with it.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

@car2ner Thanks! I am definitely keeping that in mind! I was nervous for us when we did his Star Puppy test haha, and it's the same now at this more advanced level. I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed! Either way it's all a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

"He's never done that before" We've all said it, Lol.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Agreed with Steve! LOL I've had my fair share of "You've never done this before. Why are you doing this NOW?" moments (Katsu nipping at my thigh as we gait around the conformation ring, attempts to play with the other shepherd in the ring, false alerts, etc). Scentwork is so fun! Best of luck on your CGCA and CGC!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! Sounds like he's doing great in training (and he's handsome too)!


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

sebrench said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like he's doing great in training (and he's handsome too)!


Thank you very much  I remind him everyday haha. I walk in the door and I'm like, "HEY HANDSOME BOY!"



Katsugsd said:


> (Katsu nipping at my thigh as we gait around the conformation ring, attempts to play with the other shepherd in the ring, false alerts, etc). Scentwork is so fun! Best of luck on your CGCA and CGC!


hahah, thanks for making me feel better. I'm not alone! You just can't be disappointed in them! & thank you  hopefully I don't have to say my first "He's never done that before!" during his first official try at a title. Obi is going to start learning a real alert when our next session of scent work starts. Right now his alert is to jump up a little on his hind legs and stomp on the hide lol. At least he is finding it! 



Steve Strom said:


> "He's never done that before" We've all said it, Lol.


That's hilarious! Thanks for that. At least we know it happens to the best of em. I say it often enough in his classes haha. They never cease to surprise you! Our trainer who will be evaluating our CGC was telling us plenty of "never done that before stories" I think the funniest one is the dog who tried 3 times for it's CGC and the first 2 times it tried to pee on the same guys leg, the next time they didn't have him helping and the dog passed haha. That dog took classes there too and she said it had never done anything like that before, always standoffish too


----------

